# 20-pin Netzteil auf 24-pin Board



## Miowan (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich soll einen älteren Rechner günstig ein bischen aufrüsten, nur hätte das neue Board einen 24-pin Stromstecker und das alte netzteil nur einen 20-pin Stecker, kann ich da bedenkenlos so einen "20 to 24-pin Power Supply Adapter" verwenden? oder Muss ich da mehr Investieren und noch ein neues netzteil kaufen?
Saft sollte das Alte genug haben 

vielen Dank


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (2. Januar 2009)

normalerweise schon, da gibts keine Probleme.


----------



## Alex89 (2. Januar 2009)

Du brauchst nicht zwingend einen 20-zu-24-Pin-Adapter! In meinem Bastel-PC hat das Mainboard einen 24-Pin anschluss und das Netzteil nur 20-Pin, läuft Trotzdem 

Hier das Bild dazu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Alex


----------



## BMW M-Power (2. Januar 2009)

Alex89 schrieb:


> Du brauchst nicht zwingend einen 20-zu-24-Pin-Adapter! In meinem Bastel-PC hat das Mainboard einen 24-Pin anschluss und das Netzteil nur 20-Pin, läuft Trotzdem
> 
> Hier das Bild dazu
> 
> ...



WoW... Respekt.... wie geil du das gemacht hast mit den kupfer rohren


----------



## mr.madman (2. Januar 2009)

klappt an sich immer, solltest nur darauf achten, dass das alte Netzteil auch stark genug für die neue Hardware ist


----------



## Alex89 (2. Januar 2009)

Crackgamer schrieb:


> WoW... Respekt.... wie geil du das gemacht hast mit den kupfer rohren


Dankeschön  War ja auch nicht einfach  warum? Schau auf das folgende Bild 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mr.madman schrieb:


> klappt an sich immer, solltest nur darauf achten, dass das alte Netzteil auch stark genug für die neue Hardware ist


 
Stimmt, ich weis zwar nicht was rein soll, aber bei mir hält ein altes 300Watt NoName-Netzteil seit ca. nem halben Jahr da drin durch 

Mfg Alex


----------



## Miowan (2. Januar 2009)

Super, vielen dank euch allen für die schnellen antworten xD


----------



## CrashStyle (2. Januar 2009)

@Alex89

Respekt sauber gemacht! Das kann sich echt sehen lassen.


----------

